# Weird noise from a dual ball bearing turbo



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Just installed a new PTE 6262 DBB on my VRT. I've never had a ball bearing turbo before and I'm wondering if they all sound like this:

During idle:
(might be hard to tell what it is cuz of my flywheel.... but it's the higher pitched whining noise)
http://youtu.be/c2j3JIIadmg

At shutoff:
(spooling down? never heard that with a journal)
http://youtu.be/CV_jAFexWQE

Before I installed it I spun the wheels around a few times by hand and it had a slight sound like the videos, but there was no play and nothing was grinding / hitting.

During idle it doesn't sound like grinding - it's more like a high pitched whine, and when I turn it off it sounds like it's just spinning down. I've never heard anything like this before and I wanna make sure I won't kill anything before I drive it. Is this normal for a bb?


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

They will spin at shut off for a bit. As for idle they do whine a bit more than a journal bearing but as for the grinding you speak of I'm not sure I really heard it.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

It pulls like a beast when I drive it (with no problems as far as I can tell).... so I guess it's all good. There isn't any grinding, it's more of a whine, but I can't hear it in the cabin - only when I stick my head under the hood. Also just checked again for shaft play after pulling some boost with it, seems free and clear. It's my first ball bearing tho so I wasn't sure how they behave / sound.

Thanks.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

The sound in the first video sounds transmission related 
Although, positional noises aren't easy to pick up with a camera


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> Just installed a new PTE 6262 DBB on my VRT. I've never had a ball bearing turbo before and I'm wondering if they all sound like this:


Mine sounds as yours does. It is definitely normal to hear it rotate after engine shutdown (the Garretts are the same). I have noticed that the Precisions are a little noisier (that "tinny" noise in your vid clip) - but as long as there is no shaft play, evidence of oil, I would not worry about it at all. :thumbup:


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it. Buddies gtr hx45 spins for about a minute at shutoff


----------

